# Which sufferfest video is easier



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to order another sufferfest video for indoor training, it needs to be less than an hour and not too intense.

I already have "Angels".

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

They are all intense if you do them right, but I think Hunted can be ridden fairly easy as it has longer duration sections.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

After looking carefully I saw a new release called "Hell Hath No Fury"
this features UCI women's cycling footage, this sounds perfect since the primary user is my wife, I think she'll get a kick/inspiration out of it.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I've done it. The 3:30 time trial will cook you.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

any of them can be easy if you do them half-a$$ed


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

ps- the only one thats really that much shorter is Revolver (45 min of 1 min on, 1 min off)


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Go to their website and take a look at their chart. It gives you intensity levels for each video. Extra shot is 7.5 out of 10 but it's a short one and is really made for use as an add on to a work out. But, you can do a long warm up fo say 20 minutes with increasing intensity as you go and then play the video nd then do a cool down.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

My 2 favorited are Local Hero and The Hunted. Both of these are more steady effort's IMO. Still have some intervals but not as intense as say Downward Spiral!


----------



## bizolt (Mar 18, 2009)

If you're looking for easy... definitely don't get revolver


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think Local Hero is one of the easiest, and it is one of the longest too boot. 

The intervals are about 6x6:00 minutes long, with no attacks (like in Angels) followed by 5x3:00 minute intervals (with no attacks) followed by 3x2:00 - with the last 30s of each being a sprint. Outside of the sprints I don't think the recommended intensity ever went above 7.5, but recommended intensity doesn't mean you can't kill yourself on the intervals. 

Hell Hath no Fury can be hard, VERY hard if you do them at the recommended intensity. Personally I'm not the biggest fan of the video (my favorite is Angels), but it is a great workout and way to keep entertained when doing 2x20's.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have all of them.. You can dial back your intensity for any of them so really it's all a matter of choice. I like "Downward Spiral" the most.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah...maybe just watch the trailers, short and fun. :idea: 

I recomend local hero too.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

not to hijack - but trying to decide between Sufferfest and Spinervals.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

pagey said:


> not to hijack - but trying to decide between Sufferfest and Spinervals.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Sufferfest = Fun
Spinervals = Not as fun.


----------



## geneseo (Nov 2, 2005)

pagey said:


> not to hijack - but trying to decide between Sufferfest and Spinervals.
> 
> Any thoughts?


spinervals are SOOOOOOOOOO boring. sufferfest is great.

With sufferfest it's easy to get caught up in the racing itself and visualize yourself racing. watching a bunch of other people on trainers reminds you that you are on a trainer. 

I do listen to my ipod though. the music is okay on the videos, but I prefer to listen to my own stuff and headphones are much better than tv speakers.


----------



## TNDave (Oct 27, 2010)

I found out about The Sufferfest last year and have about 4 or 5 of them. The ones I find myself coming back to again and again are Downward Spiral and Revolver. Lots of fun, great footage, decent music. I'm thinking of buying a couple more of their newer ones.

I have done Spinnervals also and don't enjoy them as much as The Sufferfest. It is more like a spin class and I like the bike racing footage on The Sufferfest.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

TNDave said:


> I found out about The Sufferfest last year and have about 4 or 5 of them. The ones I find myself coming back to again and again are Downward Spiral and Revolver. Lots of fun, great footage, decent music. I'm thinking of buying a couple more of their newer ones.
> 
> I have done Spinnervals also and don't enjoy them as much as The Sufferfest. It is more like a spin class and I like the bike racing footage on The Sufferfest.


I'll forever be traumitized by the sound of a horse nieghing.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Spinervals are expensive too, $24-$30 a copy?? and I can't find any used ones.


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

Is Sufferfest any better than just putting on your own music and watching cycling vids from YouTube or Universal TV?


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

WeakSister said:


> Is Sufferfest any better than just putting on your own music and watching cycling vids from YouTube or Universal TV?


If you're looking for motivation then hell ya. It's a structured workout that's easy to follow. If you just want to sit on the bike and zone 1 all the way then spinervals are not the way to go.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

pagey said:


> not to hijack - but trying to decide between Sufferfest and Spinervals.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Spinervals
- cost 30-40 bucks per video
- footage of a bunch of sweaty people on trainers in a garage
- 80's pron music

Sufferfest
- 10 bucks per video
- race footage - cross, Paris Roubaix, track, local crits, world champs
- kick a$$ music


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

*Not to hijack but..................*

Has anyone incorporated Sufferfest videos into a structured winter training program? Anyway to use these with Friel's or time Crunched Cyclist over the winter?


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

edwin headwind said:


> Has anyone incorporated Sufferfest videos into a structured winter training program? Anyway to use these with Friel's or time Crunched Cyclist over the winter?


This would be pretty cool, I think--I hope Trainerroad does something like that. Right now, my own "plan" is 2x during the week of the LT-targeted ones (Angels, Local Hero, HHNF, The Hunted) just going by fatigue, and then one longer 2-3hour group ride on the weekend that is faster than me. So far, seems to be working in that the group ride is getting easier, it's taking longer to get dropped, and the recovery from the trainer workouts is getting easier even though FTP is increasing. (If I couldn't get outside on the weekend, I'd be tempted to do 2 of them back to back).


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

TrainerRoad now has all Sufferfest videos incorporated into their system. Though not necessarily into an entire program. Wish my computer was powerful enough to both play the video AND run TrainerRoad. oh well.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

simonaway427 said:


> ps- the only one thats really that much shorter is Revolver (45 min of 1 min on, 1 min off)


Don't let the girls beat you on Revolver...............................


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

edwin headwind said:


> Has anyone incorporated Sufferfest videos into a structured winter training program? Anyway to use these with Friel's or time Crunched Cyclist over the winter?


I use Downward Spiral and Hell Hath No Fury as part of my structured training. Downward Spiral I use pretty much as is but with Hell Hath No Fury, I use it simply as 2 x 20 minute intervals, ignoring the qualification bit and the TT. I also ride it as a constant effort - pick a gear that I can maintain (ideally it'll have questioning whether you can make it to the end without shifting) at 100 rpm through the 20 minutes, rest, then pick the same gear and suffer. Maintain the gear and the cadence.

If for whatever reason my week goes to **** and I can't ride much, the 2 x 20 is the one that I make sure that I can get done.


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

I bought Angels today and wow. I must say I do like this sort of pain. David deserves a big well done for taking his time to produce these videos. I am well impressed. I will be buying more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

How do you watch your sufferfest videos? I am not too computer savvy but downloading the video to my computer seems easy enough. What I would like to do is to copy the video to a DVD and play it on my television. Is that possible? That way I have it on the big screen and don't have to delay my ride because my wife is on the computer.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've tried burning them to a DVD, it didn't work too well (I'm guessing its a copyright protection deal). Instead I copied the files to a external hard drive and plugged that external into my PS3. Works like a charm.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

if you have a Mac, iDVD does it in one step. Just import the video into a project and burn away.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have a Mac but my DVD player is capable of recieving movies from my computer. For example you can rent Netflix movies on the computer and send them wireless over to the DVD player to watch them. Maybe I can do that with the sufferfest videos.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I use a laptop connected to a flat screen TV to watch Sufferfest. A set of speakers with a powered subwoofer is plugged into the laptop so I get quality sound. 

If I'm going easy and using Sufferfest, I use Revolver. I alternate 90 and 110 rpm every minute with the same resistance on my computrainer. 

Local hero is awesome but I need at least 2 water bottles and some Clif Bloks to make it through.


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

hrumpole said:


> This would be pretty cool, I think--I hope Trainerroad does something like that. Right now, my own "plan" is 2x during the week of the LT-targeted ones (Angels, Local Hero, HHNF, The Hunted) just going by fatigue, and then one longer 2-3hour group ride on the weekend that is faster than me. So far, seems to be working in that the group ride is getting easier, it's taking longer to get dropped, and the recovery from the trainer workouts is getting easier even though FTP is increasing. (If I couldn't get outside on the weekend, I'd be tempted to do 2 of them back to back).


We plan on doing that. We are talking to some big names right now to develop some plans for us. Hopefully it comes through and we get some good stuff!


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm wondering how often you are doing the intervals associated with sufferfest, etc. now in January? 
In my part of the world, racing doesn't begin until mid April. It seems to me the priority should be on base miles with some hard efforts thrown in. I personally wouldn't start hard interval training no sooner than 8 weeks prior to my first race.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm on my bike 4-5 times a week in the winter - usually 3 of those are on the trainer doing sufferfest. The other 2 are easy spins on the rollers.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

Can these videos be added to an iTunes library? Would be good to take them with me on the road on my phone or iPad or to play them over a wifi network to an Apple TV....

OTB


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

onthebottom said:


> Can these videos be added to an iTunes library? Would be good to take them with me on the road on my phone or iPad or to play them over a wifi network to an Apple TV....
> 
> OTB


Yes, just select "File" --> "Add to Library" and select the movie(s) and they'll be added into your video library. That's what I do, I have them on my iPad.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I downloaded Angels yesterday afternoon. I had some blank DVD's and finally figured out how to copy it to a DVD. I am not computer saavy in the least when it comes to stuff like this and it took a while. Now I know what to do it is easy. What should have taken me a minute took about two hours of trial and error. Just wanted people to know it is possible and simple. I am anxiuos to try the video out tonight. The is my first one.


----------

